# Young hunters in danger



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conservation/s/c_fea_youth_hunting_numbers.html


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

there's probably alot of reasons for the decline but from what i've seen since i 1st began hunting i'd say that the lack of game due to less cover keeps alot of young hunters out of the field.
the change in the area where i live is depressing.i use to see quail all day long back in the mid 70's.pheasants and rabbits were still in good numbers into the early 80's.
the loss of habitat has really taken it's toll.it wouldn't be too difficult for the dnr to come up with a habitat program that would get the populations back up to where they should be.at one time the phesant hunting in iowa was almost non-existant until their dnr decided to start a program that really worked.maybe our dnr could look into what their program involved and implement the same here.
i really think alot of the young kids want to hunt but they won't STAY interested in it if there's little game to be seen.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

jeffmo pretty much hit it on the head... 
I owned a hunting guide service here in Ohio and what I came away with was the lack of good hunting areas for the older generation to take their budding young hunter to... I couldn't even place a number on how many fathers and in some cases mothers contacted me saying they have not hunted in a very long time but their children are now interested and there is no where for them to go... 
Thus many young hunters these days are raised on hunting big game such as deer and turkey and are not lucky enough to grow up behind a good beagle, bird dog, hit the woods for tree rats or the streams and lakes for waterfowl like many of us were...
Smallgame is what young hunters need to cut their hunting teeth on and the numbers are not there along with good private land where permission can be easy obtain or many times not even needed... 
The good old days are long gone... "SIGH"
My profile signature says it all


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

thank those bloodsucking lawyers! what with liability issues and the constant anti' everything attitudes being pushed by media and films and "teachers" in school, you have the breeding grounds for the ruination of values and common sense.when was the last time you have seen in movies or tv hunting or fishing portrayed other than a ******* pursuit with a slant toward bias??if you are of a religious vein, they are doing the same with "church" programming? everything has to be seen or heard as all inclusive?just another way to push an agenda?? something to think about??


----------

